# Website with some nice pictures



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thought I would share this resource.
http://www.aroidpictures.fr/GENRES/lagenandra.html
http://www.aroidpictures.fr/GENRES/cryptocoryne.html


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice ! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool find. Nice Lagenandra pics. I had a L. praetermissa for a while that I brought back from ECS last year. Unfortunately I lost it over the winter. It never developed roots. It was a cool plant while I had it.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

